# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  طراحی گزارشات در زمان اجرا ...

## احد

*سلام* 
دوستان خسته نباشید .
چطوری میشه   در زمان اجرا (Run Time)  گزارشی با استفاده از کامپوننت های Crystal report  بوجود آورد  ؟  بعبارتی کاربر با استفاده از فرمهای محاورهای برنامه  بتونه گزارش سفارشی  بسازد  .؟ 

در صورت امکان راهنمای فرمائید  ... متشکرم

----------


## behrooz

این کار در محیطهای Net. به راحتی امکانپذیره اما من روی دلفی تازه میخوام کار کنم اگه چیز جدیدی کشف کردم بهت میگم :wink:

----------


## بابک زواری

سلام دوست عزیز
شما با کمک crystal report 9 و نسخه های بالاتر میتونید این کار رو انجام بدید یک مثال هم برای اون هست میتونید بعد از نصب اون مثال رو که خیلی هم ساده است ببینید و استفاده کنید.

----------


## gh_fereydonpoor

سلام دوستان میشه آدرس اون مثال رو به من هم بدید
ممنون 
یا علی.

----------


## HosseinFQ

من هم این مطلب را می خواهم البته در دلفی 7

----------


## احد

> *سلام* 
> دوستان خسته نباشید .
> من پروژه ای در C#‎  شروع کردم که نیازمند گزارشی در زمان اجرا (Run Time)  با استفاده از کامپوننت های Crystal report  میباشد  ؟  بعبارتی کاربر با استفاده از فرمهای محاورهای برنامه  بتونه گزارش سفارشی  بسازد  .؟ 
>  آیا کسی در این مورد میتواند مرا راهنمایی کند ؟
> 
>  در صورت امکان راهنمای فرمائید  ... متشکرم

----------


## rebar lateef

سلام 
 دوستان خسته نباشید .
 من پروژه ای در C#‎‎ شروع کردم که نیازمند گزارشی دو رو ميباشد اكه  کسی در این مورد میتواند مرا راهنمایی کند ؟
متشكرم

----------

